# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  حدوتة أبناء مصر ... تهنئة قاعات الإبداع للمنتدى بمناسبة يوم ميلادة

## صفحات العمر

كان ياما كان والمكان ..
هو هنـــا بيتنا 
بسنت أحمد ..
وأحمد بنوا بالصلاح بيتنا 
وطوبه طوبه وبقينا ..
لينــــا كلمتنا
وكان وكان يا ماكان 
يا عِـــز صحبتنا 
بساتين نخيل حينـا
ف شموخها عزتنا 
وعيدان ريحان قلبنا 
بتبان ف لمتنا
أنا أصلى ساكن هنــــا
وكمان هنــــا عايش
بشوف قلوب من دهب 
بالصدق تتعايش
وباشوف بعين المشاعر 
قلب شاعر قال 
وقلب حالم وفاكر 
إن الدوا موال 
يا ليل يا عين يا صحاب 
من غير عدد أو حصر 
" الإسم أبناء مصر "
أصل العيال شكلها 
من الف عصر وعصر 
فى يوم ميلاد حلمها 
فاح طرحها بالعطر

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لاء دى عايزه قاعده وأنا فايق

وأنا بأنعس دلوقتى

أولا كل سنه والمنتدى أجمل وأجمل بناسه وأعضائه 

وأصحابه والعيله الجميله إللى منوراه ومنوره بيه

طبعا لى عوده غدا إن شاء الله

تحياتى لأخى الحبيب الرائع 

صفحات الحب

وتهنئه قلبيه للأخ أحمد صلاح*

----------


## nova_n

الأستاذ الشاعر محمد سعيد

كل سنة وحضرتك والمنتدى طيب
ويكون بخير على طول ويارب دايما
أبناء مصر بخير وسلام
وكان نفسى اشارك معاكم بكام بيت بس اوعدك
انى اروح اتفنن شوية ولو عرفت ارجع بيهم على طول

شكرا

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
كل سنة وابناء مصر بخير 

وتحية احترام وتقدير للغائبة الحاضرة دائما 
بسنت 

وتحية تقدير واحترام 
 لابن البلد 
على جهوده  وتعبه فى بناء هذا المكان 

هذا المكان اللى هو بيتنا  

فيه اصدقاءنا واخواتنا واحبابنا 

لكل ابناء مصر التحية والتقدير فى عيد ميلاد ابناء مصر 



اخى العزيز محمد سعيد 

الف شكر على مبادرتك الطيبه 

ودائما متجمعين على موده وحب وخير 

ودائما ابناء مصر  فى تقدم وازدهار 

*

----------


## فخراوى

*w6w_20060102080549126739ec9d78a.jpg*
*كل سنة و منتدانا بخير بكل مافيه* 
*من حب و دفء و صدق و رقى* 
*و يارب يوم عن يوم تكبر شجرة مودتنا*
* و الخير يعم و يملا كل شبر فى ربوعنا*
*تحية معزة و تقدير لكل يد* 
*وضعت لبنة فى* *هذا الصرح العريق* 
*لكل جهد مخلص بذله أى منا* 
*ليعلو البناء و يستمر نهر العطاء .*
*حليم .*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

كل عام وجميع الأخـــوة بقاعات الإبداع بشكل خاص وبمنتدانا الغالي بشكل عام

 :f:  بخيـــر وســـلام وفي أحســــن حال  :f: 

وعام جديد نقبل علية بمزيج من الحب والحرية والتفاؤل لبناء مصـــر جديدة

تسلم أيدك أخي العزيز محمد سعيد هذا مرور سريع ولي عودة بمشيئة الله


تحيـــا مصــر ،،، :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

كل سنة وكل أبناء مصر بألف صحة وسعادة وسلام
كل الشكر لك أ/ محمد على كلماتك الجميلة اللي فعلا أخجلتني واسعدتني جدا أيضا
وربنا يطمنى على بنت مصر "بسنت " بكل خير

عام سعيد عليكم جميعا ويارب دائما مجتمعين بكل خير
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
 :f2:  :f2: 
 :f2:

----------


## nariman

*الله .. ايه الكلام الحلو ده*
*طول عمرك مبدع يا أستاذ محمد*


*المكان ده أنا بحبه قوي*
*في كل الأوقات والمراحل أحس اني ماقدرش أبعد عنه*
*مهما كانت حالتي أو ظروفي الخاصة يفضل المكان ده جزء مني*
*مش عايزة ألاقي تفسير ومش حاعرف أصلا أفسرها..هي كده وبس*

*كل سنة واحنا طيبين ودايما مع بعض* 
*أبناء مصر حيفضل أجمل مكان* 
 ::

----------


## اليمامة

يا سلام يا أستاذ محمد  ..الله على ذاكرتك الدافئة ولمسات الوفاء الجميل ..
كل سنة وحضرتك بخير وبسنت بخير وابن البلد بخير 
كل سنة وأبناء مصر أجمل منتدى بيضم أغلى أعضاء..واحنا موش مجرد أعضاء..احنا حقيقى عيلة واحدة بيربطنا ماهو أعمق وأقيم  ..
المنتدى دا فعلا موش مجرد عالم افتراضى ..النظرية دى سقطت فى المنتدى دا واحنا فعلا أسقطناها بعلاقاتنا الطيبة الأصيلة التى تتعالى على المحن والأزمات ..
بحب المنتدى دا ..فعلا بحبه ..
والحب موش من طرف واحد..لأنه بادلنى نفس الحب من خلال أعضاء ارتبطت بيهم ومواقف لا تنسى ..
كما انى بدين له بفضل كبير لمجرد انه ضم افكارى ومشاعرى وهلوساتى وخلى الناس تقرانى واقراها ونهتم ببعض
يعنى له فضل علينا كلنا ومؤكد ساهم فى نجاحتنا ..
بقى واقع حقيقى فى حياتنا ..
أتمنى له ولكل أصدقائى فى هذا المكان الغالى التقدم والإزدهار
وتحيا مصر بأبناءها الطيبين ..أصحاب رد الجميل ..
الأبرار
 :f2:

----------


## وجدى محمود

*كل راجل وكل بنت

حيوا أحمد وبسنت

وإللى يسئل ليه بقى

لجل ما لمو الحبايب

جوه أجمل لؤلؤه  

*****

المكان إللى إحنا فيه

بيراعينا وبنراعيه

والبعاد لو جه فى خيالنا

عمر مانقدر عليه

****

إللى جواه الأمان

وأللى جواه أحلا عيله

عاشقه بكاينها المكان

منتدانا يأهل مصر

هو لينا الكيان

وإللى فيه بنحس راحه

والهموم بتروح كمان

*****

من سنين واللمه زادت

بس حسين البراح

والسنادى فى عيد ميلاده

بنبارك لأحمد صلاح

إللى كان بانى المكان

لجل مايبقالنا واحه

أيوه ربطانا الحروف

بس حسين فيه براحه

***************


كل سنه والمنتدى أجمل وأكبر

وكل سنه وإنت أجمل يأبو حميد

وكل الشكر والتقدير للأستاذ الجميل

محمد سعيد

المايسترو والمبدع

على تذكيره لنا جميعا ولإن كنت أظن أن أول المتفاجئين هو

 الأستاذ أحمد صلاح

وده فى حد زاته دليل على حب الأستاذ محمد للمكان

وحب الناس الجميله دى كان أحد أهم الأسباب لعشقنا ليه
*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_كلام في منتهى الرقة يا استاذ محمد
تحياتي لحضرتك ولكل حرف 

كل سنة وكل ابناء مصر بخير 

كل سنة وانتا طيب يا مونتي يا روح قلبي 
عارف يا مونتي انا بحبك أد ايه ؟
انا بحبك أد الشيكولاتة واكتر 
أحيانا بغيب عنك 
بس لازم ارجعلك تاني 
كل سنة وانت مبدع 
وجميل ...


_

----------


## loly_h

*السلام عليكــــم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...



منتدانــــا حبيبنـــــــا

ياأحلى منتدى فى الدنيا

كل سنة وإنت فى قلبنـــــا

مجمعنـــــــا دايمــــا

فى الخيـــر

وعلى الخيـــر

كل سنة وإنت فى عيونـنـــــــــا

شايفين بيك... وفيك إبداعات المبدعين

ومطمننا ع الغايبين

كل سنـــة وكل أبناء مصر طيبين



أستاذنـــا ...محمد سعيد

شكرا على بادرتك الطيبة

وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب...

*

----------


## اليمامة

> *السلام عليكــــم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> 
> 
> 
> منتدانــــا حبيبنـــــــا
> 
> ياأحلى منتدى فى الدنيا
> 
> كل سنة وإنت فى قلبنـــــا
> ...


ماكنش ممكن أمر يا هالة بدون ما أقولك ايه التصميم الجميل دا ..؟
رائع يا هالة وخاصة البصمة دى ..
والأحمر والأبيض والأسود..
والشمس المشرقة والطيور
شكرا يا فنانة 
تصميمك بيعمق احساسى بالحرية 
وبالعروسة الأبية 
مصر
 :f2:

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

إلى من فك التكشيرة و قطف الإبتسامة وطبعها على أحزاني

إلى من علمني حرفا و ارني حول العالم وانا اجلس مكاني

إلى من علمني هندسة الكلمات وكسر حواجز قلمي

إلى كل من شارك وعلمنى فى قاعة الحاسب الآلي

إلى من فى قاعه الاغانى سمعنى ياسين التهامي 

إلى من بروعه كلماتها وثقافتها كان يصعب عليا حالي

إلى من سطر فى تاريخ مصر ان يبقا علم مصر بالوانه هوه شالي

إلى الدكتور اللى كان همه الوحيد عندما ينتقدني .. سجائري

إلى من اجبرنى على ان تبقا مصر فى خاطري

إلى من فى لقاءات حب الله زادنى حبا فى اسلامي

إلى من جعلنى العب جولدن مانيير وسوبر ماريو واحلم بان اكسب عصفور الشعر فى احلامي

لا تكفى كل ورود العالم ولا كل كلمات الحب للتهنئه ياابناء مصر .. عادل الشرقاوي

----------


## قلب مصر

الله على ولادك يا مصر وعلى روعة ابداعهم
كل سنة وانتم جميعا بخير وأبناء مصر طيب بيكم وبروحكم الجميلة
أخي العزيز صفحات العمر روحك الجميلة ظاهرة على كلماتك الرقيقة بارك الله لك في احاسيسك 
ما شاء الله عليكم يا أبناء مصر
يارب دايما متجمعين ومصر قوية وراسها مرفوعة بأبناءها
كل سنة ومصر بخير 
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *السلام عليكــــم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> 
> 
> 
> منتدانــــا حبيبنـــــــا
> 
> ياأحلى منتدى فى الدنيا
> 
> كل سنة وإنت فى قلبنـــــا
> ...


فعلا يا يمامة مينفعش التصميم دا يعدي كدا من غير ما يكون له وقع السحر في قلوبنا
الله عليكي يا لولي وعلى روعة احساسك
مش ممكن أوصفلك شعورى أول ما شوفت البصمة المصرية ياااااااااااااااه
رائع يا مبدعة تسلم ايدك التصميم وطني بشكل لا يوصف
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_على فكرة بقى انتوا مزودينها 
ايييييييييه يعني تصميم لولي يعني مش فاهمة 
طب لعلمكم بقى انا اقدر اعمل تصميم احسن من وممكن لولي بعد ما تشوف تصميمي تعتزل المهنة اساسا 
وتقعد في البيت تربي حمام زاجل 
بس انا خايف احط تصميمي الصميمي هنا بعدين يتحسد .. يتحقد 
بس هحطه وخلاص بقى ربنا هيحرسه إن شاء الله 

التصميم ..
















ان ان ان 
























تششششششششششششششش
















بس .. هه


_

----------


## اليمامة

> _على فكرة بقى انتوا مزودينها 
> ايييييييييه يعني تصميم لولي يعني مش فاهمة 
> طب لعلمكم بقى انا اقدر اعمل تصميم احسن من وممكن لولي بعد ما تشوف تصميمي تعتزل المهنة اساسا 
> وتقعد في البيت تربي حمام زاجل 
> بس انا خايف احط تصميمي الصميمي هنا بعدين يتحسد .. يتحقد 
> بس هحطه وخلاص بقى ربنا هيحرسه إن شاء الله 
> 
> التصميم ..
> 
> ...


ههههههههه :: 
طب والله يا شيخة ولا ليكى عليا حلفان ان تصميمك يجنن وعاجبنى جدا وهاعتمده فى خاطرة ..ايه رأيك بقى ؟
بيفكرنى ببراءة رسومات الأطفال اللى بيحبوا مصر وبيرسموها بحبهم ..فعلا يا سارة ..
أما البصمة دى يا أم يوسف فهى اللى سحرتنى فعلا
وتصورى أول لما شوفتها حسيت انها جينية فعلا..فى الجلد والدى أن ايه ..
ومخى راح بعيد وافتكرت البصمة الوردى اللى كانت على صوباعى أيام التعديلات الدستورية
وعرفت انه فعلا كانت البصمة دى
البصمة المصرية 
 ::  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> _على فكرة بقى انتوا مزودينها 
> ايييييييييه يعني تصميم لولي يعني مش فاهمة 
> طب لعلمكم بقى انا اقدر اعمل تصميم احسن من وممكن لولي بعد ما تشوف تصميمي تعتزل المهنة اساسا 
> وتقعد في البيت تربي حمام زاجل 
> بس انا خايف احط تصميمي الصميمي هنا بعدين يتحسد .. يتحقد 
> بس هحطه وخلاص بقى ربنا هيحرسه إن شاء الله 
> 
> التصميم ..
> 
> ...


ههههههههههه
طب اقول فيكي ايه
اقول فيكي شعر بما اننا في قاعة الشعر
الشعب يريد .. ارسالك في البريد
دا على اساس انك حمامة لأن مينفعش تكوني يمامة عندنا يمامة أبناء مصر  :: 
الشعي يريد سارة في التحرير
علشان يسلموا كلهم عليكي و ويقولولك ان تصميمك جميييييييييييييييييييل بيفكرني بجد بلحاف الثورة  ::

----------


## نــوران

*


كل سنــــــــــــة و منتدانا بخير و تقدم و رقي يا رب

كل سنــــــــــة و اعضاء منتدانا متجمعين دايما على الاخوة و الاحترام

ان شاء الله من سنة الى سنة يكبر منتدى ابناء مصر و تكون له الريادة على المستوى العربي كله

موضوعاته الجادة و مناقشاته الهادفة استحوذ على احترام و اعجاب الجميع

تمنياتي لمنتدى ابناء مصر مزيد من التقدم و النجاح



*

----------


## الصعيدي

تهنئة لنا جميعا

وللكرام القائمين على المنتدى

تهنئة مخلصة .. وأطيب التمنيات

بدوام هذا الصرح العظيم

والبيت الراقي

بيتنا جميعا .. منتدى أبناء مصر

أطيب التحيات للجميع

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## محمد أمير

*أخى فى الله الشاعر محمد سعيد

كل سنة وحضرتك طيب ومنتدى ابناء مصر طيب
ودائما بخير وبه كل اعضاؤة ولا يغيب عنكم أحد
وتعود كل الطيور الطيبة المهاجرة
مشاعر جميلة تلف الجميع

الله يديمك يا مطر المحبة*

----------


## loly_h

> ماكنش ممكن أمر يا هالة بدون ما أقولك ايه التصميم الجميل دا ..؟
> رائع يا هالة وخاصة البصمة دى ..
> والأحمر والأبيض والأسود..
> والشمس المشرقة والطيور
> شكرا يا فنانة 
> تصميمك بيعمق احساسى بالحرية 
> وبالعروسة الأبية 
> مصر




*
الأروع هو إحساسك ندى 

بحقيقى متشكرة أوى حبيبتى لرقى إحساسك وتصويرك المعبر جدا للتصميم  

وربنا يديم علينــا الحرية  ...*

----------


## loly_h

> فعلا يا يمامة مينفعش التصميم دا يعدي كدا من غير ما يكون له وقع السحر في قلوبنا
> الله عليكي يا لولي وعلى روعة احساسك
> مش ممكن أوصفلك شعورى أول ما شوفت البصمة المصرية ياااااااااااااااه
> رائع يا مبدعة تسلم ايدك التصميم وطني بشكل لا يوصف




*يعنى حرية

وعيد ميلاد المنتدى

وقلب مصر

لاء كتير ... بجد كتيييييير 

الف الحمد لله على سلامتك حبيبتى

وكل سنة وإنتى منورة مكانك

وبيتك ... وربنا يجمعنى بيكم دايما بكل خير يارب 

*

----------


## loly_h

> _على فكرة بقى انتوا مزودينها 
> ايييييييييه يعني تصميم لولي يعني مش فاهمة 
> طب لعلمكم بقى انا اقدر اعمل تصميم احسن من وممكن لولي بعد ما تشوف تصميمي تعتزل المهنة اساسا 
> وتقعد في البيت تربي حمام زاجل 
> بس انا خايف احط تصميمي الصميمي هنا بعدين يتحسد .. يتحقد 
> بس هحطه وخلاص بقى ربنا هيحرسه إن شاء الله 
> 
> التصميم ..
> 
> ...



*


بصوا ياجماعة

لغاية كبيرة اليكشاوية وستوب

الوحيدة اللى تقدر تعمل اللى عاوزاه معايا

ترفدنى ... تعدقدنى ... 

ايكشى تخلينى اربى بط 

على فكرة بأه...

هربية على إنه يطلع بط زاجل بردو 
*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> كان ياما كان والمكان ..
> هو هنـــا بيتنا 
> بسنت أحمد ..
> وأحمد بنوا بالصلاح بيتنا 
> وطوبه طوبه وبقينا ..
> لينــــا كلمتنا
> وكان وكان يا ماكان 
> يا عِـــز صحبتنا 
> بساتين نخيل حينـا
> ...


 *حـدوتـَّه و حـكـَايـَّه مـُثـِيـره*
*مـن حـَكـَاوي ألـف لـِيـلـَّه*
*إبـتـَداهـَا شـَاب أسـمـَّر*
*مـن شـَبـَاب مـَصـر الأصـِيـلـَّه*
*و بـنـت صـَاحـبـَّة قـَلـب أخـضـَّر*
*زيـُه مـن نـَفـس الـفـَصـِيـلـَّه*
*فـأسـمـَعـُونـِي و خـَلـُوا بـَالـكـُوا*
*الـحـِكـَايـَّه هـَأحـكـِيـهـَالـكـُوا*
*عـَن سـِنـِيـن تـَسـعـَّه جـَمـِيـلـَّه*
*جـوَّه قـَلـبـِي و ف قـُلـُوبـكـُوا*
*كـُنـَا فـِيـهـَا زي عـِيـلـَّه*
*و قـَبـل مـَاأحـكـِي يـَاسـَامـعـِيـن*
*صـَلـُوا عـَلـَى طـَه الأمـِيـن*
*و إسـمـَحـُولـِي بـِسـؤالـِيـن*
*و إنـتـُوا جـَاوبـُوا بـكـِلـمـِتـِيـن*
*مـِيـن بـإيـده يـفـُوت حـَبـَايـبـُه؟*
*مـِيـن بـِقـَصـد يـسـِيـب صـحـَابـُه؟*
*مـِن قـلـُوبـكـُم يـَالا جـَاوبـُوا*
*و إنـدهـُوا بـشـُوق ع الـلـِي غـَابـُوا*
*فـَكـروهـُم بـالـلـِي بـِيـنـَا*
*و الـلـِي عـِشـنـَاه طـُول سـنـِيـنـَا*
*بـَلـغـُوهـُم إن عـِيـنـَا*
*نـِفـسـَهـَا تـشـُوف الـِلـِي مـِنـَا*
*الـلـِي عـَاشـُوا حـَدوتـِتـنـَا*
*و الـلـِي شـَاركـُونـَا ف بـِيـتـنـَا*
*إخـتـَلـفـنـَا و إتـفـقـنـَا*
*بـَس عـَمـره مـَاهـَان فـُراقـنـَا*
*إشـتـَركـنـَا و إشـتـَبـكـنـَا*
*و الإيـديـن غـزلـِّت شـَبـكـنـَا*
*حـِلـم واحـِّد فـِيـه شـَبـكـنـَا*
*و إحـنـَا مـَصـر فـِيـنـَا سـَاكـنـَّه*
*لـَو بـِعـدنـَا بـتـنـَاديـنـَا*
*و ف ثـَوانـِي بـتـلاقـِيـنـَا*
*لـِيـهـَا مـَاديـنـهـَا إديـنـَا*
*نـِحـكـِي لِـيـهـَا و تـحـكـِي لـِيـنـَا*
*كـُل حـواديـتـنـَا الـطـَويـلـَّه*
*و تـِبـقـَى حـَاجـَّه مـُسـتـحـيـلـَّه*
*نـِلـقـَى حـَدوتـَّه بـَديـلـَّه*
*أولـهـَا و آخـرهـَا رضـَا*
*مـَالهـَاش حـَدوتـَّه مـَثـيـلـَّه*
*و لا حـَاجـَّه تـِشـبـهـَا كـِدا*
*حـَدوتـة الـنـَاس الأصـِيـله*
*حـَدوتـة أجـمـَل مـُنـتـَدى*

*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## ديدي

الله الله عليكم يا ابناء مصر تسلم ايديكم
كل سنة وانتم جميعا بالف خير ودايما هنا متجمعين
قضيت معاكم هنا اجمل ايام حياتى صحيح بعدت شويه لظروف غصب عنى 
لكن كل يوم باتمنى ارجع بينكم تانى زى الأول
كل سنةوانت طيب يا أحمد وبسنت كل سنة وهى بالف خير وربنا يطمنا عليها
وشكرا لأخى صفحات العمر على الموضوع
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## ماما زوزو

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*فعلاً أجمل وأحلى مناسبة أرجع لكم تانى*
*وأقول وحشتونى وحشتونى وحشتوووووونى*
*وحشتونى ووحشتنى أيامكم الجميلة اللى عمرى*
*ماأنساها أبداً مهما بعدت عنكم شوية* 
*شكراً محمد سعيد وألف مبروك*
*ودائماً متجمعين فى كل خير*
*وأعتذر لتأخرى عليكمتهنئة.JPG*
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## صفحات العمر

أقول لكم ايه وأرد إزاى يا أبناء مصر 
حكاية حب جمعتنا 
كتبناهـــا .. 
وكتبتنـــا
بجهد المخلصين ديما 
هيفضل فى العلا بيتنا  :: 



 
سأعود بمشيئة الله 
لأرد على ورود أحرفكم 
التى عطرت جنبات المنتدى فى يوم ميلادة 
خالص تقديرى  ::

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *لاء دى عايزه قاعده وأنا فايق*
> 
> *وأنا بأنعس دلوقتى*
> 
> *أولا كل سنه والمنتدى أجمل وأجمل بناسه وأعضائه* 
> 
> *وأصحابه والعيله الجميله إللى منوراه ومنوره بيه*
> 
> *طبعا لى عوده غدا إن شاء الله*
> ...


أسعد الله أوقاتك بكل الخير اخى الحبيب 
الشاعر / وجدى محمود :: 
سأنتظر غناء حرفك الجميل هنا 
فى احتفاليتنا بيوم ميلاد المنتدى 
وكل عام وانت أجمل 
محبتى وتقديرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الأستاذ الشاعر محمد سعيد
> 
> كل سنة وحضرتك والمنتدى طيب
> ويكون بخير على طول ويارب دايما
> أبناء مصر بخير وسلام
> وكان نفسى اشارك معاكم بكام بيت بس اوعدك
> انى اروح اتفنن شوية ولو عرفت ارجع بيهم على طول 
> 
> شكرا


 
جميلة المنتدى ومستقبلة المشرق / نوفا  :: 
كل عام وانتِ بكل الخير والسعادة 
بس خلى بالك بقى ..
مش هتنازل عن تفاعلك 
لانى عارف كويس رقة وجمال حرفك 
أسعدك الله ورزقكِ الخير كله
تقديرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> **
> *كل سنة وابناء مصر بخير* 
> 
> *وتحية احترام وتقدير للغائبة الحاضرة دائما* 
> *بسنت* 
> 
> *وتحية تقدير واحترام* 
> *لابن البلد* 
> *على جهوده وتعبه فى بناء هذا المكان* 
> ...


 
 
أخى وصديقى الحبيب / نـــادر 
لازلت أراك احب وأقرب عائلة ابناء مصر الى قلبى 
فقد حباك الله بقلب طيب وصفات كريمه
تجعلك دائما وأبدا .. نـادر  :: 
حفظك الله قمرا مضيئا فى سماء ابناء مصر
وكل عام وأنت أجمل إسكندرانى 
محبتى وتقديرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *ملف مرفق 24849*
> 
> *كل سنة و منتدانا بخير بكل مافيه* 
> *من حب و دفء و صدق و رقى* 
> *و يارب يوم عن يوم تكبر شجرة مودتنا*
> *و الخير يعم و يملا كل شبر فى ربوعنا*
> *تحية معزة و تقدير لكل يد* 
> *وضعت لبنة فى* *هذا الصرح العريق* 
> *لكل جهد مخلص بذله أى منا* 
> ...


 
عندليب أبناء مصر الجميل / حليم :: 
كل عام وانت أحد مغردى الحرف فى روضات ابناء مصر 
أسعدك الله ودمت برقى 
محبتى لك

----------


## صفحات العمر

> كل عام وجميع الأخـــوة بقاعات الإبداع بشكل خاص وبمنتدانا الغالي بشكل عام
> 
>  بخيـــر وســـلام وفي أحســــن حال 
> 
> وعام جديد نقبل علية بمزيج من الحب والحرية والتفاؤل لبناء مصـــر جديدة
> 
> تسلم أيدك أخي العزيز محمد سعيد هذا مرور سريع ولي عودة بمشيئة الله
> 
> 
> تحيـــا مصــر ،،،



أخى وصديقى الحبيب / أبو على  :: 
كل عام وانت أجمل نجوم أبناء مصر 
بحرفك الشاعر وصفاتك المهذبه وأخلاقك الكريمة 
سأنتظر بالطبع عودتك 
ويقينى بأن حرفك قادر 
على عزف أرق الأغنيات
محبتى وتقديرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> كل سنة وكل أبناء مصر بألف صحة وسعادة وسلام
> كل الشكر لك أ/ محمد على كلماتك الجميلة اللي فعلا أخجلتني واسعدتني جدا أيضا
> وربنا يطمنى على بنت مصر "بسنت " بكل خير 
> عام سعيد عليكم جميعا ويارب دائما مجتمعين بكل خير


كل عام وجميع أبناء مصر بكل الخير والسعادة 
ولا شكر على واجب اخى الحبيب / أبا يوسف  :: 
فهذا لم يكن الا نسب الفضل لأصحاب الفضل 
وانا يا صديقى العزيز احسبك كذلك 
ولا أذكى على الله احدا فسبحانه وتعالى
صاحب الفضل كله
بارك الله فى روحك الطيبه 
وجهدك السخى ودمت جميلا 
محبتى وتقديرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *الله .. ايه الكلام الحلو ده*
> *طول عمرك مبدع يا أستاذ محمد*
> 
> 
> *المكان ده أنا بحبه قوي*
> *في كل الأوقات والمراحل أحس اني ماقدرش أبعد عنه*
> *مهما كانت حالتي أو ظروفي الخاصة يفضل المكان ده جزء مني*
> *مش عايزة ألاقي تفسير ومش حاعرف أصلا أفسرها..هي كده وبس*
> 
> ...


أختى العزيزة  / ناريمان :: 
يسبقك ذوقك الراق حيثما حللتِ ايتها الجميلة
بكل الصدق اشاركك هذة المحبه الخاصة جدا للمنتدى 
وديما ديما بيكم هيفضل اجمل مكان 
كل عام وانتِ برقيك وروعة حضورك 
لكِ تقديرى

----------


## kethara

*أخى الفاضل مايسترو الإبداع
الشاعر محمد سعيد

دائما تسعدنا لفتاتك الرقيقة ومشاعرك الأنسانية الطيبة
هكذا تعودناك أخى محمد
كل سنة وأنت وكل أبناء مصر طيبين
ودعوات وأمنيات لهذا الصرح الجميل ان يظل دائما يحتوى
كل ابنائه بحب وود دون التفريط فى أحد الغائب والموجود
فكم المحبة والمودة بين الجميع تسمح بأحتواء الجميع
وتقديرى لهذا الصرح والقائمين عليه وتمنياتى له دوما بالنجاح والتوفيق
ومبروك عضوية اتحاد الكتاب انت تستحق كل التقدير والنجاح
ولك وللجميع الخير والأمنيات الطيبة

لكم تحيتى*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كل سنة وكل أبناء مصر طيبين وإن شاء الله بجهودنا وإخلاصنا هانرجع للمكان دا قيمته ومكانته التى يستحقها ويستحقها الاسم الذى يحمله ...




  
أبناء مصر 







ألف شكر لشاعرنا الجميل (المايسترو) محمد سعيد على لفتته الجميلة وكلماته الرقيقة التى أهداها لمنتدانا الغالى فى عيد ميلاده

----------


## الشحرورة

*أستاذى القدير مايسترو الحرف
الشاعر الأنسان
محمد سعيد

كل سنة وأنت دايما نسيم الشعر العامى وقلبة الصادق
وكل سنة وابناء مصر طيبين
مننحرمش من جمعتك لنا دايما بمودة وأنسانية
ويارب يظل أبناء مصر بخير ودائما للأمام
طبعا انا مقصرة لكن قلبك كبير ويسع الجميع
وان شاء الله أكون عند حُسن ظنك بى دائما
لى عودة ان شاء الله مرة تانية وتالته

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> يا سلام يا أستاذ محمد ..الله على ذاكرتك الدافئة ولمسات الوفاء الجميل ..
> كل سنة وحضرتك بخير وبسنت بخير وابن البلد بخير 
> كل سنة وأبناء مصر أجمل منتدى بيضم أغلى أعضاء..واحنا موش مجرد أعضاء..احنا حقيقى عيلة واحدة بيربطنا ماهو أعمق وأقيم ..
> المنتدى دا فعلا موش مجرد عالم افتراضى ..النظرية دى سقطت فى المنتدى دا واحنا فعلا أسقطناها بعلاقاتنا الطيبة الأصيلة التى تتعالى على المحن والأزمات ..
> بحب المنتدى دا ..فعلا بحبه ..
> والحب موش من طرف واحد..لأنه بادلنى نفس الحب من خلال أعضاء ارتبطت بيهم ومواقف لا تنسى ..
> كما انى بدين له بفضل كبير لمجرد انه ضم افكارى ومشاعرى وهلوساتى وخلى الناس تقرانى واقراها ونهتم ببعض
> يعنى له فضل علينا كلنا ومؤكد ساهم فى نجاحتنا ..
> بقى واقع حقيقى فى حياتنا ..
> ...


 اسعد الله أوقاتك بكل الخير اختى الجميلة / نــــدى  :: 
من الجميل أن يتواكب احتفالنا بيوم ميلاد المنتدى 
مع يوم ميلاد آدم عشان يبقى الفرح فرحين 
لان اجمل ما فى ابناء مصر روح العيله الواحدة 
كل عام وانتِ بكل الخير والسعادة 
ويا رب ديما متجمعين وبنحتفل بتقدم ورقى المنتدى 
بأقلامكم المبدعه وروحكم الطيبة 
خالص تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *كل راجل وكل بنت*
> 
> *حيوا أحمد وبسنت* 
> *وإللى يسئل ليه بقى* 
> *لجل ما لمو الحبايب* 
> *جوه أجمل لؤلؤه*  
> *******
> 
> *المكان إللى إحنا فيه* 
> ...


 :: 

*فى يوم ميلاد الؤلؤة النور سطع ف الحى*
*وحشتنا لحظات اللقــا مع شمس بكره الجى* 
*أكتب يا وجدى وقول وغنى ويايانا*
*صحبتنا زى العسل ع الشبكة مالهاش زى* 

 :: 

تحية حب وتقدير لصديقى الحبيب الشاعر / وجدى محمود 
على  باقات حرفه التى عطرت الأحتفاليه
محبتى وتقديرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> _كلام في منتهى الرقة يا استاذ محمد_
> _تحياتي لحضرتك ولكل حرف_  
> _كل سنة وكل ابناء مصر بخير_  
> _كل سنة وانتا طيب يا مونتي يا روح قلبي_ 
> _عارف يا مونتي انا بحبك أد ايه ؟_
> _انا بحبك أد الشيكولاتة واكتر_ 
> _أحيانا بغيب عنك_ 
> _بس لازم ارجعلك تاني_ 
> _كل سنة وانت مبدع_ 
> ...


*مليون سلام يا جدع على مصر وبناتها* 
*وقت الفرح حاضرين قايدين ف شمعتها* 
*جدا وجدا وجدا مصراويه وبس* 
*أخلاق وطيبه وجـدعنه ومنورين بيتها*
 ::

----------


## عايده العشرى

كل عام ومنتدانا الحبيب منتدى ابناء مصربخير وسعاده وان شاء الله الفتره القادمه لابد ان يتألق ليعكس مشاعر ابناء مصر وثورتهم البيضاء
الف شكر استاذ محمد سعيد وكل عام والجميع بخير

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *السلام عليكــــم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...*
> 
> ** 
> *منتدانــــا حبيبنـــــــا* 
> *ياأحلى منتدى فى الدنيا* 
> *كل سنة وإنت فى قلبنـــــا* 
> *مجمعنـــــــا دايمــــا* 
> *فى الخيـــر* 
> *وعلى الخيـــر* 
> ...


 
الفن والإبداع ف الصورة ندهولى 
والدهشة والإمتاع سبقونى وقالولى 
تصاميم صميم حِسنا لما يكون واعى 
فنانه دا وصفها وإسمها لـولى 


فنانة ابناء مصر المتألقة لـــولى 
كل عام وانتِ اروع أخت

----------


## صفحات العمر

> إلى من فك التكشيرة و قطف الإبتسامة وطبعها على أحزاني
> 
> إلى من علمني حرفا و ارني حول العالم وانا اجلس مكاني 
> إلى من علمني هندسة الكلمات وكسر حواجز قلمي 
> إلى كل من شارك وعلمنى فى قاعة الحاسب الآلي 
> إلى من فى قاعه الاغانى سمعنى ياسين التهامي  
> إلى من بروعه كلماتها وثقافتها كان يصعب عليا حالي 
> إلى من سطر فى تاريخ مصر ان يبقا علم مصر بالوانه هوه شالي 
> إلى الدكتور اللى كان همه الوحيد عندما ينتقدني .. سجائري 
> ...


 أسعد الله اوقاتك بكل الخير أحى الجميل / عادل الشرقاوى 
وكل عام وأنت بكل الخير والسعادة 
لك خالص محبتى ::

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الله على ولادك يا مصر وعلى روعة ابداعهم
> كل سنة وانتم جميعا بخير وأبناء مصر طيب بيكم وبروحكم الجميلة
> أخي العزيز صفحات العمر روحك الجميلة ظاهرة على كلماتك الرقيقة بارك الله لك في احاسيسك 
> ما شاء الله عليكم يا أبناء مصر
> يارب دايما متجمعين ومصر قوية وراسها مرفوعة بأبناءها
> كل سنة ومصر بخير


 
وعلى الدوام أرضنــا فيها الربيع حاضر 
ف حروف بترسم بلادى ماضى مع حاضر 
بروح بهية وصفيه وعزيزة وأم الخير
قلبك يامصركبير وعلى الصعــاب قادر 

 :f:  :f:  :f: 

كل عام وأنتِ بكل الخير والسعادة اختى العزيزة قلب مصر 
أسعدنى حضورك قدر سعادتى بأخوتك وروحك الطيبة 
لكِ دائما كل التقدير

----------


## صفحات العمر

> _على فكرة بقى انتوا مزودينها_ 
> 
> _ايييييييييه يعني تصميم لولي يعني مش فاهمة_ 
> _طب لعلمكم بقى انا اقدر اعمل تصميم احسن من وممكن لولي بعد ما تشوف تصميمي تعتزل المهنة اساسا_ 
> _وتقعد في البيت تربي حمام زاجل_ 
> _بس انا خايف احط تصميمي الصميمي هنا بعدين يتحسد .. يتحقد_ 
> _بس هحطه وخلاص بقى ربنا هيحرسه إن شاء الله_  
> _التصميم .._ 
> 
> ...


*دار .. دار* 
*شارع شارع*
*بيت بيت* 
*زنجه زنجه* 
*!*
*!*
*!*
*حكامنا اخر زمن غــالى قــوى يا دم* 
*ومصيرنا مش مؤتمن مع ناس ضميرهم سم*
*اخويا دمه ساح والغرب قال .. مهتم* 
*صدقت يا جد جدى لما قلت زمان*
*يبكيك ساعات وساعات يضحكك .. الهم* 
اجمل مصراويه فى حينا
كونى كما أنتِ دائما 
روح مصرية جداااااااااا :: 
تقديرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> **
> 
> 
> *كل سنــــــــــــة و منتدانا بخير و تقدم و رقي يا رب* 
> *كل سنــــــــــة و اعضاء منتدانا متجمعين دايما على الاخوة و الاحترام* 
> *ان شاء الله من سنة الى سنة يكبر منتدى ابناء مصر و تكون له الريادة على المستوى العربي كله* 
> *موضوعاته الجادة و مناقشاته الهادفة استحوذ على احترام و اعجاب الجميع* 
> *تمنياتي لمنتدى ابناء مصر مزيد من التقدم و النجاح* 
> *
> ...


اللهم آمين 
بارك الله فيكِ أختى الكريمة نوران 
وكل عام وانتِ بكل الخير والسعادة 
مع خالص تقديرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> تهنئة لنا جميعا
> 
> وللكرام القائمين على المنتدى 
> تهنئة مخلصة .. وأطيب التمنيات 
> بدوام هذا الصرح العظيم 
> والبيت الراقي 
> بيتنا جميعا .. منتدى أبناء مصر 
> أطيب التحيات للجميع


كل عام والجميع هنا عيلة واحدة
 كل عام وانت بكل الخير والسعادة 
اخى الحبيب محمد
خالص محبتى  ::

----------


## صفحات العمر

> تهنئة لنا جميعا
> 
> وللكرام القائمين على المنتدى 
> تهنئة مخلصة .. وأطيب التمنيات 
> بدوام هذا الصرح العظيم 
> والبيت الراقي 
> بيتنا جميعا .. منتدى أبناء مصر 
> أطيب التحيات للجميع


كل عام والجميع هنا عيلة واحدة
 كل عام وانت بكل الخير والسعادة 
اخى الحبيب محمد
خالص محبتى  ::

----------


## عزة نفس



----------


## صفحات العمر

> *أخى فى الله الشاعر محمد سعيد*
> 
> *كل سنة وحضرتك طيب ومنتدى ابناء مصر طيب*
> *ودائما بخير وبه كل اعضاؤة ولا يغيب عنكم أحد*
> *وتعود كل الطيور الطيبة المهاجرة*
> *مشاعر جميلة تلف الجميع* 
> 
> *الله يديمك يا مطر المحبة*


أسعد الله يا سمو الامير / محمد أمير  :: 
وكل عام وانت برقيك وجمال إطلالتك
والله يديم عليك نعمة النقاء 
لك خالص محبتى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *حـدوتـَّه و حـكـَايـَّه مـُثـِيـره*
> 
> *مـن حـَكـَاوي ألـف لـِيـلـَّه*
> *إبـتـَداهـَا شـَاب أسـمـَّر*
> *مـن شـَبـَاب مـَصـر الأصـِيـلـَّه*
> *و بـنـت صـَاحـبـَّة قـَلـب أخـضـَّر*
> *زيـُه مـن نـَفـس الـفـَصـِيـلـَّه*
> *فـأسـمـَعـُونـِي و خـَلـُوا بـَالـكـُوا*
> *الـحـِكـَايـَّه هـَأحـكـِيـهـَالـكـُوا*
> ...


*إسمه شاعر الدانوب* 
*وفى البطاقه .. إبن مصر*
*والملامح ..*
*هتلاقيها فى الشمال أو فى الجنوب*
*والصفات رياحيين وعطر*
*فيه يا عالم جدعنه*
*واللى مش عارف يقول ..*
*وانا أقول أنا*
*قد إيه حلو الكلام*
*ولا خفة دمه فى وقت الهزار*
*حاجة أخر روشنه*
*جيت ف وقتك بالتمام*
*نورتنا ...*
*يا أجمل عصام*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الله الله عليكم يا ابناء مصر تسلم ايديكم
> كل سنة وانتم جميعا بالف خير ودايما هنا متجمعين
> قضيت معاكم هنا اجمل ايام حياتى صحيح بعدت شويه لظروف غصب عنى 
> لكن كل يوم باتمنى ارجع بينكم تانى زى الأول
> كل سنةوانت طيب يا أحمد وبسنت كل سنة وهى بالف خير وربنا يطمنا عليها
> وشكرا لأخى صفحات العمر على الموضوع


 
 
 الشكر لله ثم لعودتك الجميلة ديدى  :f: 
كل عام وانتِ بكل الخير والسعادة 
واتمنى الا تغيبى عنا 
وان تسقر معك الظروف لنسعد بحضورك الرائع
لك خالص تقديرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> *فعلاً أجمل وأحلى مناسبة أرجع لكم تانى*
> *وأقول وحشتونى وحشتونى وحشتوووووونى*
> *وحشتونى ووحشتنى أيامكم الجميلة اللى عمرى*
> *ماأنساها أبداً مهما بعدت عنكم شوية* 
> *شكراً محمد سعيد وألف مبروك*
> *ودائماً متجمعين فى كل خير*
> *وأعتذر لتأخرى عليكمملف مرفق 24852*


 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

 :: 
تحيتنا لست الكل يوم عيدنا دا شىء مفروض
ف وقت الفرح ولا الجرح بتشارك بقلب ودود
هيا كبيرة الصفات والروح والطيبه
ومش غريبه علينا وربنا المعبـــود
  ::

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *أخى الفاضل مايسترو الإبداع*
> *الشاعر محمد سعيد* 
> *دائما تسعدنا لفتاتك الرقيقة ومشاعرك الأنسانية الطيبة*
> *هكذا تعودناك أخى محمد*
> *كل سنة وأنت وكل أبناء مصر طيبين*
> *ودعوات وأمنيات لهذا الصرح الجميل ان يظل دائما يحتوى*
> *كل ابنائه بحب وود دون التفريط فى أحد الغائب والموجود*
> *فكم المحبة والمودة بين الجميع تسمح بأحتواء الجميع*
> *وتقديرى لهذا الصرح والقائمين عليه وتمنياتى له دوما بالنجاح والتوفيق*
> ...


 
*مفيـش أميـرة بجد إلا ولها إمارة 
دا الورد بيته العبير والؤلؤة ..محارة
صوت الشجن بالشجن إختار كمان مع ناى 
ولما حس النغم دندن  .. بــ قيثارة* 

 :: 
كل عام واانتِ بكل الخير اختى وزميلتى العزيزة قيثارة 
جمعنا الله دائما على الصدق والإخاء 
ودمتم أجمل عيلة 
خالص تقديرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> كل سنة وكل أبناء مصر طيبين وإن شاء الله بجهودنا وإخلاصنا هانرجع للمكان دا قيمته ومكانته التى يستحقها ويستحقها الاسم الذى يحمله ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  
> أبناء مصر  
> 
> 
> ...



*إ**ظهر يا قمر الحروف فى ليل سمانا وطل
إكتب كلام عننا يشبه عقود الفل
دى بنت مصر جيهان وحرفها فاهم
لما بتدخل مكان النور عليه بيهل* 

 :: 

كل عام واانتِ بكل الخير اختى وزميلتى العزيزة جيهان
جمعنا الله دائما على الصدق والإخاء 
ودمتم أجمل عيلة 
خالص تقديرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *أستاذى القدير مايسترو الحرف*
> *الشاعر الأنسان*
> *محمد سعيد*
> 
> *كل سنة وأنت دايما نسيم الشعر العامى وقلبة الصادق*
> *وكل سنة وابناء مصر طيبين*
> *مننحرمش من جمعتك لنا دايما بمودة وأنسانية*
> *ويارب يظل أبناء مصر بخير ودائما للأمام*
> *طبعا انا مقصرة لكن قلبك كبير ويسع الجميع*
> ...



*غرد يا طير الحروف قول وانا سامع
ما تهابش أيها خوف ولا تعيش دامع
سبحانه عارف وشايف كل اللى قال يا رب
وعاش بقلب كبير وبالصفا سارع*

 :: 
كل عام واانتِ بكل الخير اختى وزميلتى العزيزة شحرورة 
جمعنا الله دائما على الصدق والإخاء 
ودمتم أجمل عيلة 
خالص تقديرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> كل عام ومنتدانا الحبيب منتدى ابناء مصربخير وسعاده وان شاء الله الفتره القادمه لابد ان يتألق ليعكس مشاعر ابناء مصر وثورتهم البيضاء
> 
> 
> الف شكر استاذ محمد سعيد وكل عام والجميع بخير


كل عام واانتِ بكل الخير اختى وزميلتى العزيزة عايدة العشرى
جميل جدا عودتك مع يوم ميلاد المنتدى
جمعنا الله دائما على الصدق والإخاء 
ودمتم أجمل عيلة 
خالص تقديرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> 


*كل عام والمنتدى أغلى عزة نفس فيه*
*دا الكلام لما أبتدا بان صفاءه من عنيه*
*كل عام والصحبه تفضل عيله واحدة*
*إسم مصر ف دمنا .. بيحتوينا ونحتويه* 
 ::  
كل عام واانتِ بكل الخير اختى وزميلتى العزيزة *عزة نفس*
جمعنا الله دائما على الصدق والإخاء 
ودمتم أجمل عيلة 
خالص تقديرى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

كل عام و منتدى أبناء مصر و أسرته الجميلة بخير  :f:

----------


## drmustafa

كل عام والمنتدى وجميع اعضائه بخير

----------

